# Add sand to established flourite substrate



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

The sand will eventually make its way under the flourite. It will mix too. If you like that look, go for it. Additionally, depending on what kind of sand you use, you could end up with annorobic pockets caused by the sand settling.

Personally, I wouldn't bother with sand and just stick it out with the fourite. Either that or start over using the proper materials.


----------



## vinizuh (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a 90 gallon discus tank with black flourite and a full carpet of DHG. The bright green carpet makes my dicus colors pop nicely.


----------



## Farmboy (May 18, 2008)

It looks as though you do not have good light coverage near the upper part of the water. You might just try adding a second light. One near the front of the tank.


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

What lighting do you have on the tank? 

Also dark substrate IMO makes for better pop in fish as it gives more of a contrast.


----------



## aman32 (Jan 31, 2014)

Four 48" 54 Watt T5's


----------



## fearsome (Feb 16, 2013)

Well that should be a reasonable amount of light, push it to the front of the tank and see if it looks better. Also do these bulbs have reflectors, if so what type?


----------



## aman32 (Jan 31, 2014)

Catalina Aquariums put it together for me earlier this year. I think the reflectors are of high quality. I dont think they are they issue either. 

I will try moving the light forward to see if it helps. I need to create more slack on the wires first. 

The bulbs are 9 months old. I am going to replace them shortly as well.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Consider the color spectrum of your replacement bulbs. It makes a huge difference. I do think the fish silhouetted against the light which darkens them as well. Once you can sort out the wiring issue and slide the lights forward the fish will look even nicer.


----------



## aman32 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kathy, 

I currently have 2 bulbs at 10K and 2 at 6700K. They alternate in the fixture. Would you recommend replacing as is?


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Use a 1/2"- 3/4" hose, suck out the flourite. I siphon out the substrate, into a 20 gallon garbage can, and when I get to a point that I need to replace some water, I take it out of the can, put it back into the aquarium, and continue to take out the old substrate. If you do this casually, over a few hours, giving them a break occasionally, you won't stress out the fish that much. Just get all of the old substrate out before you put the new back in. 

BUT, you are going to lose some good bacteria this way, so expect a bit of a bloom afterwards, but it will bounce back quickly.


----------



## aman32 (Jan 31, 2014)

OK, now this is getting interesting. How do I use a hose to suck out the flourite gravel? 

Yea, I am concerned about losing the BB. I may do this in stages to reduce the stress on the tank.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

aman32 said:


> OK, now this is getting interesting. How do I use a hose to suck out the flourite gravel?
> 
> Yea, I am concerned about losing the BB. I may do this in stages to reduce the stress on the tank.


Siphon it out. Gravity. :wink: It will flow through either of the hose sizes I suggested. Suck it out? Clear as mud? LOL....

Obviously you will be removing water as well, that's why I do it in a garbage can. Then replace the water back into the tank when you take a break, leaving the substrate in the can. You will also be returning small amounts of the bacteria back to the tank as well by putting the water back in. 

Put the hose in the tank, have the garbage can below, and start the siphon. I'd go with the 3/4 hose, clear so you can see, in the event you might suck out something you did not intend to suck out.....


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

siphon out the old substrate as mentioned above. Then use this technique to add the sand.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-XB0bwtZh8

A 2 liter soda bottle works well with it's larger spout.


----------

